# Controlling Cortisol



## NFL Blitz (Aug 20, 2007)

We all know cortisol is not beneficial for those looking to enhance the physique.  As someone on high doses of prescription adderall, I understand that my cortisol levels could be through the roof (doctor will confirm via bloodwork at next appointment).

I know the products advertised on tv are bogus.  I was wondering if anyone takes supplements to control or lower cortisol levels.  An old Flex mag of mine suggested Chromium Picolinate might help, but I'm not really convinced.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thx in advance, 

Blitz


----------



## Jodi (Aug 20, 2007)

I take medicine to increase my cortisol 

If you do have high cortisol, and only if, then Lean Xtreme by Designer is going to be your best bet.  Lean Xtreme (90 caps) By Designer Supplements

Make sure you cortisol is too high first!


----------



## nni (Aug 20, 2007)

^^^^^


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 20, 2007)

Jodi how do you know if your cort lvls are too high?


----------



## 2ndpassion (Aug 28, 2007)

Vitamin C is a very cheap and effective way to control cortisol


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2007)

2ndpassion said:


> Vitamin C is a very cheap and effective way to control cortisol


Really? How much?


----------



## Uthinkso (Aug 28, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Jodi how do you know if your cort lvls are too high?




Go to your doctor and have him run a bloodwork on you.

I am actually going later this week myself. My family has thyroid issues, and I'm going to be tested myself and see where my test levels are at.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Jodi how do you know if your cort lvls are too high?


Bloodwork will not reflect your cortisol levels appropriately.  You need to do a salivary cortisol ASI test.  This test is done 4 times per day with your circadian rhythms.  It's the only test that is going to show where a problem may lie with cortisol levels.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 28, 2007)

2ndpassion said:


> Vitamin C is a very cheap and effective way to control cortisol


That is false information.  Yes, you want to increase your Vit C with cortisol issues but it will NOT control cortisol in any way, shape or form.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Chiro Flex (Dec 28, 2013)

Jodi said:


> I take medicine to increase my cortisol
> 
> If you do have high cortisol, and only if, then Lean Xtreme by Designer is going to be your best bet.  Lean Xtreme (90 caps) By Designer Supplements
> 
> Make sure you cortisol is too high first!



Good product, I highly recommend


----------



## perarded123 (Dec 30, 2013)

Vitamin c, magnesium oil, 200mg of 7 keto Orbit Nutrition - Buy Applied Nutriceuticals 7-Keto


----------

